# Taliban:  NLD leaving makes it easier for DEU, CAN, AUS to go



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2010)

THAT didn't take long - this from the Voice of Jihad web site (statement also available here at non-terrorist site) - highlights mine:


> It is determined that Holland’s forces of nearly 2000 troops will be withdrawn by earlier this month. This move practically put an end to its invasion of Afghanistan.
> 
> The Dutch refused the endeavors and insistence of the US to extend its troops stay till 2012, asserting that it is no longer willing to stay further and continue having its soldiers killed on the ground in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2010)

From the Long War Journal's _Threat Matrix_ blog:


> Bottom line: the Taliban continue to try to create and exacerbate rifts within NATO by highlighting withdrawals of allied troops, leveraging the departures to give the impression that the Taliban are winning.


More here.


----------

